# Lady GaGa ("Hot"zeigt Po und Bein)on the set of her new music video 09.01.09. 12x



## sharky 12 (10 Jan. 2009)

​


----------



## mbwiw (10 Jan. 2009)

Tolle Bilder, Danke!


----------



## Tokko (11 Jan. 2009)

für den Knackarsch.


----------



## Shmi (11 Jan. 2009)

Sie muss sich so präsentieren, sonst wird wieder einmal keiner ihr Musicvideo anschauen 

Jeder Tag aufs Neue ist ein Schminkwettbewerb für sie  rofl1


----------



## sharky 12 (12 Jan. 2009)

*Update +4x HQ*



 

 

 

 
​


----------



## mikkka007 (25 Feb. 2010)

Shmi schrieb:


> ... Jeder Tag aufs Neue ist ein Schminkwettbewerb für sie  rofl1



..geschminkt würdest sogar du gut ausschauen!


----------



## StarDeluxe (18 Juli 2011)

Da sieht sie wieder sehr schön aus ^^


----------



## cuminegia (18 Juli 2012)

super


----------



## Bowes (19 Okt. 2013)

Tolle Bilder, Danke!


----------



## MrLeiwand (19 Okt. 2013)

heißes gestell :thx:


----------



## weazel32 (19 Okt. 2013)

...halt gaga^^


----------

